# Breast size



## happynconfused (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been happily married for 4 years. We are in our 40's. I have lost some weight in the past few years and with that I have lost my breast size. I was only like a B size to begin with but went down to about an A. Still have some, but small. I make up for lack of breast in the butt, trust me Anyways, my question is, do men really care? I am a bit insecure about it. When we watch movies and see naked women, I wonder if he is thinking I should look lie that? Or wishes I had breasts like that? He says I am perfect. But??? I know I posted a similar question, but didn't put my reasoning behind it. Thanks!


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

All men are different, not all of them are boob guys. I have dated butt guys,leg guys, etc.

If your husband says you are perfect, than you are to him.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

happynconfused said:


> I have been happily married for 4 years. We are in our 40's. I have lost some weight in the past few years and with that I have lost my breast size. I was only like a B size to begin with but went down to about an A. Still have some, but small. I make up for lack of breast in the butt, trust me Anyways, my question is, do men really care? I am a bit insecure about it. When we watch movies and see naked women, I wonder if he is thinking I should look lie that? Or wishes I had breasts like that? He says I am perfect. But??? I know I posted a similar question, but didn't put my reasoning behind it. Thanks!


Don't worry. The loss of weight makes you more physically attractive than any loss in breast size, at least to me and many other guys.

I'm sure you look hotter than before. Good for you to lose the weight. :smile2:

What was your secret to lose the weight? In the 40's is not easy.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Everybody's different. Personally, I like A cup breasts. No idea why, just do. Bigger boobs are fine, too, of course, so I suppose I don't really care one way or the other. But I definitely have a visual preference for small ones...

Some men just get fixated on big boobs because that's what we're told is ideal.

In the end, though, boobs are generally something that most men couldn't give a rats behind about.

It's much like how many women like washboard abs and a muscular chest. But how many of you only date or marry men with them? I think we feel the same way about boobs. We have our preferences (big OR small) but we don't specifically date or marry women who only have boobs that are OUR preference.

Is your husband your physical ideal? I doubt it, but I imagine you're still attracted to him. So there's your answer.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

You are perfect to him and that's what matters. If a guy was interested in a big breasted women that's what he would pursue. This one loves you for what you are.


----------



## happynconfused (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks- you guys are awesome...made me feel much better And no real secret to the weight loss. Just watching what I eat and lifting weights


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You're happily married. Whatever you've got is what your husband digs.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

happynconfused said:


> Anyways, my question is, do men really care?


Nope



happynconfused said:


> I am a bit insecure about it.


I know this is easier said than done - STOP. Stop being insecure.

Change your paradigm - instead of look how small my breasts have become - look how much weight I've lost.




happynconfused said:


> He says I am perfect.


This is all you need.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I really like breasts. Anything between coat hooks and giant monsters look good to me.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

What is the perfect breast size? When single I always thought it was any size I could get my hands on.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

as men age its more about attitude than breast size . me personally I like them all especially when I look up from them and there is a big smile.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I spent way too many years thinking I was too small (exH didn't really help with oogling big ones). Come to find out what all these guys care about is who is attached to them and if they can touch them.  Now I have bigger ones (so's everything else though) and don't care one way or the other about them.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

happynconfused said:


> I have been happily married for 4 years. We are in our 40's. I have lost some weight in the past few years and with that I have lost my breast size. I was only like a B size to begin with but went down to about an A. Still have some, but small. I make up for lack of breast in the butt, trust me Anyways, my question is, do men really care? I am a bit insecure about it. When we watch movies and see naked women, I wonder if he is thinking I should look lie that? Or wishes I had breasts like that? He says I am perfect. But??? I know I posted a similar question, but didn't put my reasoning behind it. Thanks!


More than a hand or mouthful is a waste. I never wanted anything different or compared my W with another woman.


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm with everyone else here, It depends on the guy. I've had a lot of friends that prefer big, and just as many that prefer small and just as many still that don't care one way or another (me I prefer small by the way, I'll take small and firm over big and saggy any day). 

You say you were a B cup before which is already a little on the smaller side and your husband was happy then so chances are he is one of those that prefer small. losing weight and going down to a smaller size is unlikely to bother him in the slightest and as others have said he is probably happy with the weight loss and the effort to look good. If he is saying enthusiastically that you're fine than take him at his word, if he is more like shrugging of the question and being evasive than maybe it is bothering him a bit. Either way it is his issue to deal with. his attraction to you and his love for you shouldn't be dependant on your breast size and I highly doubt that it is.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Honestly who cares what the guy thinks. He obviously loves you and loves your body. I have very small breasts and it bothers me. My husband doesn't care but I do. So I am going to get breast implants, not huge just a big B for my own self esteem. My husband can tell me I'm sexy and he loves my boobs but the bottom line is I don't love my boobs. Life is too short to be unhappy and insecure about a body part. It seems like it's in your head, not his. If you don't think you can get over it then get implants.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

happynconfused said:


> I was only like a B size to begin with but went down to about an A. Still have some, but small. I make up for lack of breast in the butt, trust me Anyways, my question is, do men really care? I am a bit insecure about it.


Breast guy here.... 100% honesty for you. 

PERKY too me is FAR more important than size. LOVE naturally perky breasts.

I'd rather have a cute set of B cup sized boobs then saggy ass D tits ANY day.

Large AND perky is a rare gem but lets face it... 99% of those are fake.

The butt is important too but sounds like you got that covered. Flat butts are terrible too.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Breasts are not very important to me, but I have a preference for fairly small. Large beasts just look uncomfortable. 

It too me many years to convince my small-breasted wife about this. I've always been very attracted her and think her small breasts are perfect. 

Similarly not all women like heavily muscled guys.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Being confident with your body and your sexuality trumps almost anything else.

If he's not giving you a reason to be insecure about it, don't find reasons elsewhere. Rock what you have.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've had reason to analyze this a lot recently, so here's my opinion:

My ex had terrible breast. Worst ive ever seen size and shape. But I loved her, I got used to them, and wouldn't have changed a thing.
Also, her breasts were very sensitive and she loved to have them played with during sex, which I enjoyed greatly. She gave all kinds of good feedback during, which I loved. Those breasts were my key to anytime sex, lol.

Now, my gf has FABULOUS natural breasts. But she doesn't give a lot of feedback and virtually never let's me know she likes anything I do other than telling me.
Also, it's really rare, I'm my opinion, to have both large and shapely breasts. Shape trumps size for me EVERY time.


My conclusion:
My favorite breasts are shapely and sensitive and want to be touched.
Size-- not really a factor whatsoever.

Side note: she got a boob job within two months of separating. She had to show them to me and had me feel them. They looked awful. And I am ashamed I didn't tell her I didn't care to see.yet another way she mind f'ed me....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

As long as your boobs don't look like someone is trying to nail eggs to a wall - you're fine.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Confidence in your Body is the most important thing...

However, Being a Breast Man....They really can't be too big. 

MrsMarriedDude has something like a HH or HHH something like that. She has to go to a special bra store to have them made. 

She considers them a HUGE hinderance, inconvenience and distraction (for others)...I, of course, do not. 

Seems like everyone thinks they need what they don't have. It's really about how you use whatcha got


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Size. I don't really care. As long as there's a nipple there to play with I'm all set.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

katiecrna said:


> Honestly who cares what the guy thinks. He obviously loves you and loves your body. I have very small breasts and it bothers me. My husband doesn't care but I do. So *I am going to get breast implants*, not huge just a big B for my own self esteem. My husband can tell me I'm sexy and he loves my boobs but the bottom line is I don't love my boobs. *Life is too short to be unhappy and insecure about a body part.* It seems like it's in your head, not his. If you don't think you can get over it then get implants.


So why get implants, then? 

I know it's a "for you" type of thing, but if it doesn't bother your husband, and (theoretically) you shouldn't care what other men think AND you're seeing, just in this thread alone, that most men don't care (and many prefer small breasts), then what's in it for you?

I'm not a woman, so I can't speak as one, but you've fallen prey to the societal pressures of "looking like a woman" (whatever that means...). Where the reality is that everybody, male or female, comes in every different shape and size imaginable. Having a breast augmentation just conforms to this supposed ideal of what somebody's "supposed" to look like.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

marduk said:


> Being confident with your body and your sexuality trumps almost anything else.
> 
> If he's not giving you a reason to be insecure about it, don't find reasons elsewhere. Rock what you have.


This, too many women and men look for validation. OMG do I still have it where guys will notice so that I will feel good. And now we know why so many women & men come in with stories it started so innocently with the OM/OW saying things to stroke their egos.

Well my husband doesn't say I have a great body, look good, etc...Ummm, if he's still rocking your world, that's how he's telling you and vice versa with women. Put the vanity away for a second and enjoy life with your spouse.

Now, if your spouse says, OMG those shrank to nothing, get a boob job. Kick him in the nuts and pull up the biggest toy dildo on the internet and tell him why doesn't he get surgery to match that size. If he gets all butt hurt, tell him it's the same as him telling you to get a boob job.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Breast size never mattered to me at all. The sexiness factor of breasts is dependent on the person they're attached to. I look at the whole package.

My wife has large breasts and I am thoroughly enamored with them, but not because they are big, but because I love the person they are attached to.

She, on the other hand, wishes they were smaller because they are cumbersome at times.

Just be happy with what you have. I can guarantee that it doesn't matter to your husband.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I wish I could pack my breasts away for the summer with my winter clothes and then get them back out in the fall.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> Honestly who cares what the guy thinks. He obviously loves you and loves your body. I have very small breasts and it bothers me. My husband doesn't care but I do. So I am going to get breast implants, not huge just a big B for my own self esteem. My husband can tell me I'm sexy and he loves my boobs but the bottom line is I don't love my boobs. Life is too short to be unhappy and insecure about a body part. It seems like it's in your head, not his. If you don't think you can get over it then get implants.


Please think carefully about implants. If not done perfectly they look both fake and awful. And sometimes the implant fails.

I know that as you say "I don't love my boobs" and they are your boobs. But don't buy trouble that you can avoid.


----------



## philreag (Apr 2, 2015)

It's all good.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

happynconfused said:


> I have been happily married for 4 years. We are in our 40's. I have lost some weight in the past few years and with that I have lost my breast size. I was only like a B size to begin with but went down to about an A. Still have some, but small. I make up for lack of breast in the butt, trust me Anyways, my question is, do men really care? I am a bit insecure about it. When we watch movies and see naked women, I wonder if he is thinking I should look lie that? Or wishes I had breasts like that? He says I am perfect. But??? I know I posted a similar question, but didn't put my reasoning behind it. Thanks!


Oh, well, I... uh... did you just say...



> I make up for lack of breast in the butt, trust me?


Sorry. just got an image in my mind.

Uhhh, sorry, did you say something else before you mentioned your butt? :scratchhead: 

:moon: :smthumbup:

Nope! Really can't recall it!

Sorry. 

But I like... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yW0EC5AHD8


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Big breasts, small breasts...doesn't matter to me. It is the quality of the woman I'm with that matters. If she exudes sexiness and passion, I could care less about her mams. 

But I do like a round booty.


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

As someone who naturally has large breasts, it's not all it's cracked up to be. And I'm happy with my shape/perkiness. I'm definitely lucky. 

BUT, I have dated men who weren't in to big breasts.. Can be a problem.. 


AND, I'll let you in on a little secret that many people don't think about.. I don't magically come with extra nerve endings.. I have the same amount of nerves as any other woman.. Mine are just spread out over a larger area.. So, men are all excited and I'm going "is there a fly in here?" ESPECIALLY the men that are used to smaller breasts... 

So, it's not all it's cracked up to be, either


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Always remember that more than a mouthful is a total waste!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Big breasts, small breasts...doesn't matter to me. It is the quality of the woman I'm with that matters. If she exudes sexiness and passion, I could care less about her mams.
> 
> But I do like a round booty.


:iagree:


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

It's true, all men are different, and like different things. My fiancé wasn't large in the breasts, I'm not sure if she was an A or B cup. because I never got to see her with her top off. But she had an awesome backside, she wore tight pants. But I think the bottom line is, if he loves you, he will be happy with your body. At least that's the way I felt about my fiancé.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

C cup is perfect... A good handful.


----------



## CMD1978 (Apr 9, 2016)

38DD here. If I wear a form fitting top, men stare at my chest. Which is why I generally wear loose clothing. But my H couldn't have cared less. Not a breast guy at all. In fact not a foreplay kind of guy at all. In all the years we've been married I don't remember him playing with them more than a few times. I honestly don't know why he was attracted to me the female celebrities he finds hot are the waif types like Kate Moss. Practically no curves at all. To each their own.


----------



## LostinMO (Jan 1, 2016)

*Size does not matter to me. My ex gf was always insecure about hers because they were small. I thought they were perfect though. They could have been any size and they would have been perfect to me because they were hers. *


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

You should not beat yourself about this my Lady.

I think anything bigger then B is a waste. Back in August when we were in Spain my gilr asked me the same question and I pointed to some women who were "bigger". I am not that type and I dont like to see them all over the place and after all I love to see a good backside .

Your man should feel happy with what you got.

Take care.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

A very wise woman I once knew commented that there were three attributes men looked for in breasts:
- That they are there
- That there are two of them
- That they are available
There is even a bit of area for compromise around the second and third points.

The attraction of large breasts, an appeal I feel myself, is much to do with them as sexual symbolism. It is still powerful, but the above criteria are genius.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

My two sister in-laws are both A’s and my Wife is a good D, she got all the boobs in the that family.

for holidays we all car pool to their family homestead together and go through a small town called Bigflats. My wife never fails to call out to one of her sisters “Hey, here is that town named after you!”


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

As others have said ...each man has his preferences... I've asked my husband this question.. well I know he loves breasts.. he's drawn to them.... but only REAL Breasts...if a woman has a boob job.. to him that's as bad as piercings & tattoos.. it's a turn off... 

He'd rather have genuine mosquito bites over silicone ...that was his answer one day..


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> He'd rather have genuine mosquito bites over silicone ...that was his answer one day..


I think most men think that way. I've heard silicone boobs called airbags... and when they're badly done, frankenboobs.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Favorite boobs - attached to a woman that's naked & smiling! Breasts are a small part of the total package. There are things that are hard to change. Thinning hair, crows feet around eyes, etc, etc. As we get older, as long as you get along with your spouse, what does it matter? 

Although naked & smiling make every day a brighter day!!


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

In my experience it's more about how the woman reacts to being touched. My wife had small boobs when we married and was obsessed with me touching, biting, sucking and pinching them, she had even orgasmed from rough play a few times. Needless to say I was happy with them, she wasn't, so she had a boob job. Now they're big but she lost some sensitivity and no longer likes me to play with them. Now I'm not so happy.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Lostme said:


> All men are different, not all of them are boob guys. I have dated butt guys,leg guys, etc.
> 
> If your husband says you are perfect, than you are to him.


Agree. I've never been a boob guy myself. I've never looked at a woman and thought, "She's nice, if only her boobs were a little larger."
I couldn't care less.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

southbound said:


> Agree. I've never been a boob guy myself. I've never looked at a woman and thought, "She's nice, if only her boobs were a little larger."
> I couldn't care less.


I recently had the acquaintance of a lady who had the most noticeable posterior. It was as if two soccer balls had been pushed into a pair of pants, while normal legs dangled beneath. She was quite used to the effect this had and men would often drop their jaws, the drooling was intense.

Yet, it was completely wasted on me. Her face was very pretty I appreciated that, whereas the behind was more an object of scientific fascination.


----------

